# NAKED RIBS, NO RUB, NO SAUCE!



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

On Mother's Day Judy wanted a PR, so we had one left in the freezer.

I thought I would just smoke it in the Lang without any seasoning on it at all.

It came out fantastic, I had some frozen beef Au Jus that we thawed & used as a sauce.

Then Friday night I did a nice 2" thick Choice Angus Ribeye, the same way, no seasoning whatsoever.

I did cook it in a CI pan with some bacon grease & butter to baste it with.

Once again it was very good.

So over the Holiday weekend I thought I would try the same approach with a rack of BB's.

I just bought 1 rack from Publix, to give it a try.

Here we go!

Here is the rack I bought, it was a little pricey, but fresh, never frozen.













1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






I also got a chance to try out my new probe needle from Thermoworks.

I bought it specifically for ribs, It is very thin & easily slides in between the bones for an accurate read.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






I put it in a nice meaty section in about the middle of the ribs. I didn't season or take off the membrane.

Right out of the package & into the smoker.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






Got the fire going.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






And threw the ribs on. No seasoning at all. I have been putting the meat on the smoker as soon as I get the fire started.

I don't wait for the smoker to come up to temp, but I do sterilize the grates with the weedburner when I light the fire.













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






Fire is coming along nicely & about up to temp., it only takes about 20 minutes.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






She ran between 215 & 225 all day long













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






Other than this one look at the 4 hour mark, I never opened the lid.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






It took 6 1/2 hours to reach that magic number I like, 195 degrees IT.

You can see the juices pooling on top of the meat. It looks like I've been mopping or spritzing it all day.

Unbelievable color.













9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






I let them rest for about 15 minutes, & sliced them up. Since I wasn't going to put them on a grill to burn off the membrane & caramelize the sauce. I just pulled the membrane off the back before slicing. It comes off very easily.














You can see how juicy the ribs are under the membrane.


















10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






They were very juicy & the smoke really penetrated deep into the meat.













11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






Had a half head of cabbage for some slaw & dinner is served.













12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






You can see they are very tender & juicy, but not quite FOTB.













13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






I was really surprised how much flavor there was. Just pork & hickory.

Judy said these were the best ribs she ever had, & I tend to agree with her.

I'm guilty of trying to always make stuff better with rubs, sauces, marinades & injections.

But I have to say that going back to just meat & smoke has opened up a whole new world of flavor to me.

I guess some of the old timers on here have done it this way for years, but it was a new experience for me & one that I will definitely repeat!

Thanks for looking guys & I urge you to give this a try if you haven't already done so.

Al


----------



## lancep (May 31, 2017)

Well that just needs some points! Those ribs look amazing. That's how I started off smoking. I didn't know you were "supposed " to rub them so I didn't. Pork has a ton of flavor so it really doesn't require anything. Now I just roll with salt and pepper. 

Lance


----------



## sauced (May 31, 2017)

Look fantastic Al!! Got me wondering if all of that rub we put on the ribs along with the mustard, keeps a good amount of the smoke from really penetrating the meat.
Going to have to give this a try! ......and no S&P either? hmmm

Points to you!!


----------



## natej (May 31, 2017)

I too am guilty of always trying to "enhance" the flavor with various rubs, injections and sauces.. looks absoutely delish!! Food for thought and another addition to the ever growing list of "to do's"

Point :drool


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2017)

Looks like another great meal Al. If that's pricey then you really don't want to move up my way. That's more of a sale price here.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2017)

Wow Al, fantastic looking BBs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





my friend.  Heck, you've even got me thinking about BBs, and I'm a die hard spare rib guy.


----------



## fwismoker (May 31, 2017)

Looks great Al!  Sometimes I do mine with just S&P.  It's nice to be able to just taste the meat and smoke...el-natural!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2017)

Looks great Al.  I never use sauce on anything but I do use rub.  No binder like mustard or oil--just the moisture from the meat to hold the rub.  

I'll have to try ribs with no foil period--something new for me.

POINTS FOR SOMETHING NEW TO TRY.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2017)

Tasty looking plate! Nice Smoke!


----------



## greatfx1959 (May 31, 2017)

very nice, all i ever use is garlic salt, onion powder and course ground black pepper, no foil..........might have to try them naked next time..........good lookin ribs for sure.............t


----------



## kuddles (May 31, 2017)

Interesting; thanks Al!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2017)

Naked never looked so good! Point for baring it in all its glory!


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2017)

Good looking Ribs Al  Wish I had a couple of racks to throw on with my Pork Butt







Gary


----------



## joecapo (May 31, 2017)

Looks awesome! I have 2 racks of ribs chilling out in my fridge and IDK what to do with them, rub and sauce wise. Maybe Ill try this approach later on or tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Well that just needs some points! Those ribs look amazing. That's how I started off smoking. I didn't know you were "supposed " to rub them so I didn't. Pork has a ton of flavor so it really doesn't require anything. Now I just roll with salt and pepper.
> 
> Lance





Sauced said:


> Look fantastic Al!! Got me wondering if all of that rub we put on the ribs along with the mustard, keeps a good amount of the smoke from really penetrating the meat.
> Going to have to give this a try! ......and no S&P either? hmmm
> 
> Points to you!!





natej said:


> I too am guilty of always trying to "enhance" the flavor with various rubs, injections and sauces.. looks absoutely delish!! Food for thought and another addition to the ever growing list of "to do's"
> 
> Point





Noboundaries said:


> Wow Al, fantastic looking BBs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FWIsmoker said:


> Looks great Al!  Sometimes I do mine with just S&P.  It's nice to be able to just taste the meat and smoke...el-natural!





GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great Al. I never use sauce on anything but I do use rub. No binder like mustard or oil--just the moisture from the meat to hold the rub.
> 
> I'll have to try ribs with no foil period--something new for me.
> 
> ...





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking plate! Nice Smoke!





Kuddles said:


> Interesting; thanks Al!





Browneyesvictim said:


> Naked never looked so good! Point for baring it in all its glory!





gary s said:


> Good looking Ribs Al  Wish I had a couple of racks to throw on with my Pork Butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys!

The kind words & the points are much appreciated!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like another great meal Al. If that's pricey then you really don't want to move up my way. That's more of a sale price here.
> 
> Chris





greatfx1959 said:


> very nice, all i ever use is garlic salt, onion powder and course ground black pepper, no foil..........might have to try them naked next time..........good lookin ribs for sure.............t





JoeCapo said:


> Looks awesome! I have 2 racks of ribs chilling out in my fridge and IDK what to do with them, rub and sauce wise. Maybe Ill try this approach later on or tomorrow.


Thanks a lot fellas!

It is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2017)

Al I did my baby backs like that last week with a little rub, 195* F just short of FOB

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> Al I did my baby backs like that last week with a little rub, 195* F just short of FOB
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

I think the ribs to temp thing is starting to catch on pretty good.

It sure is a lot more consistent, at least in my case.

Al


----------



## scarps23 (Jun 1, 2017)

Amazing how good pork and smoke alone go together. Smoke ring definitely got on strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks really great Al!  Points for a great experiment.  I'll be trying this soon!


----------



## pellet user (Jun 1, 2017)

That color on those ribs looks amazing.  The smoke ring looks deep, can't say anything else that hasn't already been said.  Just wish I was eating them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks Great, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Owe you one.---Got It!! Like.

Bear


----------



## b-one (Jun 1, 2017)

Great looking ribs Al! I'm still ordering some new rubs to try.:devil:


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 1, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like another great meal Al. If that's pricey then you really don't want to move up my way. That's more of a sale price here.
> 
> Chris


Same way here Chris!

Mike


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 1, 2017)

Al 
You and that Lang have been putting out some great Q. Thumbs Up
Rib is beautiful!!
Monday I done some chicken without any sauce or rub I just brined it. Then smoked it 325 skin down. It turned out good...was a nice change.

Ribs might be on the menu this weekend.
Point worthy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2017)

scarps23 said:


> Amazing how good pork and smoke alone go together. Smoke ring definitely got on strong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





worktogthr said:


> Looks really great Al!  Points for a great experiment.  I'll be trying this soon!


Thanks fellas!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2017)

pellet user said:


> That color on those ribs looks amazing.  The smoke ring looks deep, can't say anything else that hasn't already been said.  Just wish I was eating them!





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





b-one said:


> Great looking ribs Al! I'm still ordering some new rubs to try.





mike5051 said:


> Same way here Chris!
> 
> Mike





hardcookin said:


> Al
> You and that Lang have been putting out some great Q.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 2, 2017)

Al, that is a tasty looking rack of ribs !


----------



## Bummed (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks awesome Al! It sure takes all the guess work out of it, as they say 'KISS'!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 2, 2017)

That looks like it turned out great Al, Naked and basic sounds great..... I am going to try that with a rack and see what happens... Mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Al, that is a tasty looking rack of ribs !





Bummed said:


> Looks awesome Al! It sure takes all the guess work out of it, as they say 'KISS'!





AB Canuck said:


> That looks like it turned out great Al, Naked and basic sounds great..... I am going to try that with a rack and see what happens... Mmmmm mmmmm


Thanks fellas!

It's definitely a great way to see what meat & smoke taste like, then if you want to build a flavor profile start from there.

I will probably do it this way many times again, & you can always have several different sauces to add at the end.

So everyone can have ribs the way they want them.

For us just meat & smoke was perfect!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2017)

Absolutely awesome Al, really liking the keep it simple method.  Very nice bud!   :drool


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks great, Al. Good post and a point for you.

Chuck


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Absolutely awesome Al, really liking the keep it simple method. Very nice bud!





stovebolt said:


> Looks great, Al. Good post and a point for you.
> 
> Chuck


Thank you Justin & Chuck!

Al


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2017)

Love it! What a great idea and one I must try. Now about that needle probe, do you think it is small enough that She Who Must Be Obeyed would miss it if I bought one?

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2017)

Disco said:


> Love it! What a great idea and one I must try. Now about that needle probe, do you think it is small enough that She Who Must Be Obeyed would miss it if I bought one?
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

Tell her your taking up sewing!

Al


----------



## Joes Rib (Jan 31, 2018)

View media item 553494Al,
Tried this method yesterday and ribs were moist, tender, and to my satisfaction. However, my wife had 2 issues. One , too much smoke flavor which i can easily rectify. Two, the outside thin bark was a bit too tough for her liking. ( I liked it)
Any ideas on how i might keep it soft? I did have a hot spot on one end that had a thicker dryness from which i can fix by rotating once. I kept the temperature on my electric between 220 and a max of 227 in center towards back using a therma probe and used a power control attachment for my MES 30 model 20071012


----------



## McCann519 (Jan 31, 2018)

Those ribs look fantastic Al!! Great idea to go back to basics and keep it simple. I like it and am going to have to give it a try next time I do some BBs. 

Also, I like that you keep the membrane on, I agree with your thoughts that it seals in the juices. I never thought to remove after cooking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2018)

Joes Rib said:


> View media item 553494Al,
> Tried this method yesterday and ribs were moist, tender, and to my satisfaction. However, my wife had 2 issues. One , too much smoke flavor which i can easily rectify. Two, the outside thin bark was a bit too tough for her liking. ( I liked it)
> Any ideas on how i might keep it soft? I did have a hot spot on one end that had a thicker dryness from which i can fix by rotating once. I kept the temperature on my electric between 220 and a max of 227 in center towards back using a therma probe and used a power control attachment for my MES 30 model 20071012



Give my "Perfect Ribs" method a try. The bark will be softer, because of the foiling stage.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 31, 2018)

I remember this from my first week here. 
The ribs look more like chops , so much meat on um. :p


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thats intersting Al!  Naked almost goes against everytthing that I have read and done with smoking and grilling.  Flavors are always (until this thought) been created and complimented by the smoke.  I will have to try this!

Thanks!


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 23, 2018)

I am smoking a 7 lb butt tomorrow...naked!  

Mike


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks great being naked without the rub or sauce. Sometimes it is good to go simple. Bet they tasted great.
But I would have made an excuse to take your sweet ride out again saying I forgot something at the store.
 Points to you Al.
Dang. Where the heck was I when this was first posted. Boy did I miss the boat on this one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I remember this from my first week here.
> The ribs look more like chops , so much meat on um. :p



Yea they definitely had some meat on them!
Al



trillo15 said:


> Thats intersting Al!  Naked almost goes against everytthing that I have read and done with smoking and grilling.  Flavors are always (until this thought) been created and complimented by the smoke.  I will have to try this!
> 
> Thanks!



I like to experiment & this gives you a base to build from. Now you know what smoke & pork taste like!
Al



mike5051 said:


> I am smoking a 7 lb butt tomorrow...naked!
> 
> Mike



I bet it will be good Mike!
Al



lovethemeats said:


> Looks great being naked without the rub or sauce. Sometimes it is good to go simple. Bet they tasted great.
> But I would have made an excuse to take your sweet ride out again saying I forgot something at the store.
> Points to you Al.
> Dang. Where the heck was I when this was first posted. Boy did I miss the boat on this one.



Thank you, & yes I make a lot of excuses to go on an errand, usually I try to go without Judy cause she gets upset when I get on it a little too hard!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> I am smoking a 7 lb butt tomorrow...naked!
> 
> Mike




That might be OK down your way, but much too cold for Smoking Naked up here!! Brrrrrrr.........

Bear


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you, & yes I make a lot of excuses to go on an errand, usually I try to go without Judy cause she gets upset when I get on it a little too hard!
Al[/QUOTE]

LOL. Priceless.


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Al. You've taken the KISS method to a new level. Or maybe back to it's original roots.
Ribs have been my downfall for many years. You've inspired me to give them another try.
I'm thawing a 5# rack of spares that have been in the freezer for a few months. The weather is predicted to be great this week up here in NE Florida so I'll fire up the Lang 60D and give it a go. I may have to go with a bit more heat because the 60 seems to like 250 to 300 and above best. I may even go turbo at 350 just to see what happens.
Also have a question for you Al. It looks like you did them on the lower rack of your 36. Is that right?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2018)

johnh12 said:


> Thanks Al. You've taken the KISS method to a new level. Or maybe back to it's original roots.
> Ribs have been my downfall for many years. You've inspired me to give them another try.
> I'm thawing a 5# rack of spares that have been in the freezer for a few months. The weather is predicted to be great this week up here in NE Florida so I'll fire up the Lang 60D and give it a go. I may have to go with a bit more heat because the 60 seems to like 250 to 300 and above best. I may even go turbo at 350 just to see what happens.
> Also have a question for you Al. It looks like you did them on the lower rack of your 36. Is that right?



Yes I did these on the lower rack, but only because I didn't smoke any beans with them.
If I had a pan of beans in there they would have been on the bottom rack & the ribs on the top rack above the beans.
That extra fat from the ribs dripping into the beans really gives them a flavor boost.
Good luck with your ribs!
Al


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Al. Great idea. I guess there's no difference in the ribs between top and bottom rack.
My thought was that maybe the bottom rack being close to the reverse flow plate would crisp up the membrane a bit and make it easier to peel off.
Lately I've been lazy and just heating up some Bush's Bold & Spicey.
Care to share you bean recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2018)

Here it is:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/als-smokey-beans.249826/
If you want to sometimes I substitute diced up hot dogs instead of the bacon.
This is made to our flavor profile, but you can change the amounts to fit your taste more accurately.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 20, 2018)

I did a couple slabs over the weekend and left the skin on the back of each slab.
I wrapped my leftovers in foil and refrigerated them till lunch the next day. I cut a couple ribs away from the rack and removed the skin fairly easily. There under the skin was a beautiful layer of fat that had congealed and hardened in the fridge.
I took a knife and could scrape the layer of fat off just like skimming a pot of soup or stock after it has a chance to chill. Very nice to see that there, knowing if I leave it on and reheat the ribs that the fat with trapped in flavor is going to be there to redistribute moisture and goodness back into the ribs.
Good to keep the skin on till after your done cooking indeed!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I did a couple slabs over the weekend and left the skin on the back of each slab.
> I wrapped my leftovers in foil and refrigerated them till lunch the next day. I cut a couple ribs away from the rack and removed the skin fairly easily. There under the skin was a beautiful layer of fat that had congealed and hardened in the fridge.
> I took a knife and could scrape the layer of fat off just like skimming a pot of soup or stock after it has a chance to chill. Very nice to see that there, knowing if I leave it on and reheat the ribs that the fat with trapped in flavor is going to be there to redistribute moisture and goodness back into the ribs.
> Good to keep the skin on till after your done cooking indeed!



It's very hard to convince some folks that taking the membrane off before cooking lets a lot of the natural juices escape, but I guess you just confirmed that fact.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 21, 2018)

Before the site. I never used to take the membrane off the ribs. I would leave it on and make the ribs. It wasn't until the cooking shows and in the site did I start removing it. Stating the flavors from the rub and smoke won't penetrate as good into the meat. Back then the thought never crossed my mind.  Even when the ribs were done we never pulled it off. We just left it on and enjoyed the ribs. Its nice to see that people are still leaving the membranes on and doing the ribs that way. When the ribs are done. That membrane is so thin and transparent.  If your not paying attention while eating the ribs. You wouldn't even know its there. 
Nice to know some are still leaving it on.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 21, 2018)

I think more people leave it on then you realize. I haven't removed the membrane in a long time.

Chris


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 21, 2018)

Its nice to know that what I thought was wrong. Is actually ok. I'm done taking the time to remove it. Easier to just leave it on. I think more people need express that when doing ribs. 
I thank you  and Al for brining it more to the light.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2018)

Well it was just another experiment, when I left the membrane on & when I saw how much juice was trapped between the membrane & the meat I really couldn't believe it. I've been doing it that way ever since & would not go back to taking it off.
Al


----------



## phantom krankor (Mar 21, 2018)

Good looking ribs! I need to try it naked sometime. Still perfecting the sauced process, but that's  looking good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2018)

phantom krankor said:


> Good looking ribs! I need to try it naked sometime. Still perfecting the sauced process, but that's  looking good.



Thank-you!
It's a good way to see how ribs taste naked, then add your rub, and sauce to see the different flavor profiles you can achieve.
Al


----------



## Wayne Troyer (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll need to try that sometime. I put my BBs in with a dryrub for 2 hours, take them out and wrap them in Butcher paper and tinfoil and put some of my sauce to it, put it in for about 90 minutes, take it back out and remove the paper and foil and put it back in for another 45 minutes to an hour. totally amazing and so far never heard any complaints or bad comments about it but have had a lot of good comments on it. Now I'm gona try this naked option once.


----------



## link (Mar 23, 2018)

Al, Those look great. I have to agree I usually put some kind of a rub on the items I am smoking (we only use sauce for dipping in my family) but lately have switched to just salt and pepper for most things I smoke. If I do a brisket (wifes favorite) she only ever wants S&P on it. 

So as always you are spot on. Great job and nice pictures.
Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2018)

Wayne Troyer said:


> I'll need to try that sometime. I put my BBs in with a dryrub for 2 hours, take them out and wrap them in Butcher paper and tinfoil and put some of my sauce to it, put it in for about 90 minutes, take it back out and remove the paper and foil and put it back in for another 45 minutes to an hour. totally amazing and so far never heard any complaints or bad comments about it but have had a lot of good comments on it. Now I'm gona try this naked option once.



Let me know what you think!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2018)

link said:


> Al, Those look great. I have to agree I usually put some kind of a rub on the items I am smoking (we only use sauce for dipping in my family) but lately have switched to just salt and pepper for most things I smoke. If I do a brisket (wifes favorite) she only ever wants S&P on it.
> 
> So as always you are spot on. Great job and nice pictures.
> Link



Thanks Link!!!
Al


----------



## Carnivore91 (Mar 25, 2018)

These look excellent, Al.

I am new to this way of cooking and a long time griller. Set up my MB 40" propane this week and currently have 3 racks of spare ribs in it done this way.

I'm usually a sauce type of guy, so I'm hoping they're as good as yours look!


----------



## Jmt (Mar 25, 2018)

Genius!  A must try, for sure.  Great pics and info!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2018)

Carnivore91 said:


> These look excellent, Al.
> 
> I am new to this way of cooking and a long time griller. Set up my MB 40" propane this week and currently have 3 racks of spare ribs in it done this way.
> 
> I'm usually a sauce type of guy, so I'm hoping they're as good as yours look!





Jmt said:


> Genius!  A must try, for sure.  Great pics and info!



Thanks fellas!
Al


----------



## tranquill (Mar 26, 2018)

Did some naked ribs last nite,1st ones turned out really juicy and tender, also went with 195 temp, just needed a little seasoning just naked didn't cut it


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2018)

tranquill said:


> Did some naked ribs last nite,1st ones turned out really juicy and tender, also went with 195 temp, just needed a little seasoning just naked didn't cut it



At least you were willing to try something new, now you can slowly build on your flavor profile.
Adding a little something each time.
Al


----------



## wolf_in (Jul 4, 2018)

Al,
I am very interested in the outcome of the way you did this. I have two fresh slabs I am going to do today for the 4th. One I did make a honey mustard/mayo with my homemade rub, and the other I will just leave naked and the the smoke and heat do the work. I typically do the 3-2-1 method with the ribs but I am also goin to try your method with using just temperatures fingers crossed. Will post pics later.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2018)

wolf_in said:


> Al,
> I am very interested in the outcome of the way you did this. I have two fresh slabs I am going to do today for the 4th. One I did make a honey mustard/mayo with my homemade rub, and the other I will just leave naked and the the smoke and heat do the work. I typically do the 3-2-1 method with the ribs but I am also goin to try your method with using just temperatures fingers crossed. Will post pics later.



Good luck & keep us posted!
Al


----------

